

Instagram engineer delves into emoji madness - bado
http://www.macworld.com/article/2919792/instagram-engineer-delves-into-emoji-madness.html

======
kazazes
"In the IT world, regular expressions searches justifiably have gained a
reputation for being fiendishly complicated. Instagram’s regular expressions
for finding emojis may be the most complicated yet."

This stack overflow post [1] and Perl module [2] both come mind.

[0] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-
open-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-
except-xhtml-self-contained-tags/1732454#1732454) [1] [http://www.ex-
parrot.com/pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html](http://www.ex-parrot.com/pdw/Mail-
RFC822-Address.html)

